# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Petit jeu plate-forme FireMonkey

## retwas

Bonjour,

J'ai trouv une vido intressante sur Youtube qui explique le fonctionnement des animations (principalement) avec Firemonkey, il s'agit de la chane de Quark Cube.
Celle ci est muette, dure 1h, en allemand et avec du code que j'aime pas tellement car difficile  la relecture (avec les with, l'indentation, etc ...)

Pour les personnes qui seraient intresses j'ai fait une version un peu plus light.

Le dveloppement du petit jeu est disponible ici : voir le tuto

Je n'ai pas la prtention de vous apprendre des choses mais j'ai trouv cela sympa  faire et de dcouvrir les AnimationType, Interpolation de manire ludique  ::): 



Les sources sont disponibles ici.

----------


## foetus

Dsol de te dcevoir mais ce n'est pas vraiment un Doodle Jump  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie:: 

Okay c'est du code simple en "_quick & dirty_" mais il manque les ennemis.

Et surtout l o je tique et ce qui fait la plus grosse difficult de la programmation, c'est la gnration des plateformes.
On voit sur ton animation qu'il y a des plateformes qui se chevauchent  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

Et la difficult c'est de pouvoir faire varier le nombre de plateformes (beaucoup en mode facile/ premier niveau, peu en mode difficile/ niveaux avancs) et que les plateformes soient toujours accessibles [mme  lextrme limite] (il ne faut pas de trop grands espaces entre les plateformes)

Et ensuite, le dfilement est variable (*) (lent en mode facile/ premier niveau, rapide en mode difficile/ niveaux avancs) et il y a la gestion des bords ou pas (si le personnage saute vers la gauche et sort de l'cran il rapparait  droite (et vice et versa))


* -> peut-tre que les dveloppeurs calculent  l'avance 2-3 crans pour pouvoir avoir assez d'informations pour rpartir correctement les plateformes (derrire il doit y avoir des statistiques/ probabilits/ ...) (c'est peut-tre cela qu'on appelle le "_streaming_"  ::koi::   ::koi:: )

----------


## retwas

Merci du retour  ::):  oui c'est du "quick and dirty" surtout avec les plates-formes qui se chevauchent, j'aurais pu le faire mais c'est de l'algo, je voulais juste me familiariser avec les animations FMX ^^

Aprs c'est certain qu'on peux faire beaucoup mieux, jouer avec la vitesse, les ennemis, gerer la traverse d'crans, etc ..  ::aie::

----------

